# BB bands: TB Blue



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been experimenting with Theraband Blue as BB bands for the past couple of weeks and I am here to say, whoa.

For reference, 1/2" straight cut is perfect with a super skinny lightweight pouch. PFS style I had them cut to about 4.5" long and TTF I had them at 5.5". YMMV.

I had them set up on a few slingers and only now, after putting through about 300 rounds of BB's and 3/8 marbles did one set break.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool setup!


----------

